# Healthy  mother



## costante

Da un testo scientifico sui componenti del latte materno

Little published data exist examining breast milk insulin levels and the associations with infant outcomes in healthy mothers with no disease.

Madri sane? in salute? di sana e robusta costituzione?
Propenderei per l'ultima, che non mi piace perché mi sembra burocratica, visto che poi c'è un "no disease" non ammalate.

Che altro? Grazie


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao costante!*

Propongo "madri in buona salute".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Mary49

Io suggerisco "madri sane".


----------



## costante

Grazie a tutti e due. Tralascereste senza malattie? Eppure il testo lo dice.


----------



## Mary49

"Madri sane senza patologie".


----------



## costante

Grazie Mary. Mi pare però che "patologie", essendo la patologia " Settore della biologia che ha per oggetto lo studio delle malattie e delle cause che le determinano." (da Dizionario medico PATOLOGIA: Significato Dal Dizionario Medico) sia troppo estensivo.
Propendo per: "madri sane senza malattie in atto".
Che ne dite?


----------



## Bluenoric

Magari mi sbaglio, ma *healthy mothers with no disease* non potrebbe riferirsi a una patologia precisa, probabilmente legata al livello di insulina (da profana mi viene in mente il diabete)? Solo così mi spiego la ripetizione e disease al singolare..


----------



## bibiga

Se parliamo di  "madri sane" è già implicito che non abbiano malattie. Io lo tralascerei.


----------



## naemerys

La specifica mi fa pensare che prima si parli di qualche patologia in particolare.
Ad esempio contrapposizione donne con il diabete/donne sane(intese quindi senza diabete) *e* che non hanno attualmente una malattia come l'influenza, etc


----------



## bibiga

Allora forse direi *donne non diabetiche* ma la doppia precisazione di sane e senza malattie mi sembra troppo!


----------



## naemerys

Nel caso in cui io abbia interpretato correttamente, abbiamo quattro casistiche:
Donne con il diabete ma senza malattie come influenza, mononucleosi etc
Donne con il diabete con influenza, mononucleosi, etc
Donne senza diabete (sane) ma con malattie come influenza etc
Donne senza diabete (sane) e senza malattie come...

Come le distingui se non dicendo una donna sana(nel senso senza una patologia a lungo termine) e senza malattie (nel senso di cui sopra)?
Se nella frase precedente dice "Le donne diabetiche con/senza malattia..." scrivere "le donne sane non affette da malattie...".
Ammetto che non suona benissimo, ma se è precisato nell'originale, probabilmente è una precisazione necessaria per distinguere delle diverse categorie


----------



## bibiga

Allora se proprio si deve specificare, io scriverei come dice Mary, usando "senza patologie o non affette da alcuna patologia" perché racchiude il senso generale della madre sana.


----------



## Bluenoric

Disease è al singolare, quindi si riferisce a una patologia specifica.


----------



## bibiga

non è detto...no disease può pure voler dire "senza malattie"..


----------



## costante

Grazie. Credo che la soluzione proposta da naemerys ovvero "donne sane senza alcuna malattia" sia la più corretta in quanto comunica di donne non portatrici  di patologie pregresse conclamate e che, in più, non presentano sintomi di altre generiche, transeunti malattie al momento attuale. A dire "proprio sane del tutto/più sani di così non si può" che, ovviamente, nel testo farebbe quantomeno alzare un sopraccilio


----------



## london calling

Secondo me vi state complicando la vita.  A healthy mother è una madre sana,  una madre in buona salute (Mary,  benzene ), punto.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Secondo me vi state complicando la vita.  A healthy mother è una madre sana,  una madre in buona salute (Mary,  benzene ), punto.


 It's usually Italians who write a thesis when a few words will do the trick.


----------



## bibiga

london calling said:


> Secondo me vi state complicando la vita. A healthy mother è una madre sana, una madre in buona salute (Mary, benzene ), punto.





You little ripper! said:


> It's usually Italians who write a thesis when a few words will do the trick.



I agree!


----------



## costante

Well, "healthy mother with no disease" are, in English, ?less?healthy than "Madri sane", italian speaking?
Do you agree?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

costante said:


> Well, "healthy mother with no disease" are, in English, ?less?healthy than "Madri sane", italian speaking?


Che significa?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Since a mother with any disease (a collective noun referring to possibly multiple diseases) is not healthy, this sentence is redundant at least in layman terms.


----------



## costante

Paulfromitaly. Solo una provocazione= se l'inglese scientifico ha bisogno di una ulteriore informazione (no disease) oltre alla specificazione data dall'aggettivo "healthy", perché mai "tagliare per la corta" in italiano definendo le madri solo sane?

ye, alabamaboy, but the senteces is taken from a scientific review In Pediatric Obesity Journal


----------



## london calling

costante said:


> ye, alabamaboy, but the senteces is taken from a scientific review In Pediatric Obesity Journal


Insisti,  quindi?  Che cosa ti fa pensare che l'inglese  è come l'italiano?


----------



## costante

Niente, infatti. Questa è la materia del contendere.
Insomma, avete letto che si tratta di un testo scientifico, scritto in inglese- non da italiani che traducono per una tesi- pubblicato in uno studio sull'obesità infantile? E che non è che, quindi, si possa trasmettere con un registro da "notizia  circolante nel vicolo"?


----------



## Mary49

costante said:


> Niente, infatti. Questa è la materia del contendere.
> Insomma, avete letto che si tratta di un testo scientifico, scritto in inglese- non da italiani che traducono per una tesi- pubblicato in uno studio sull'obesità infantile? E che non è che, quindi, si possa trasmettere con un registro da "notizia  circolante nel vicolo"?


Non mi pare che qui ti sia stata suggerita una traduzione "da vicolo" ...


----------



## costante

Non esserlo, Mary49. le risposte erano ad altri.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Sentences in a scientific peer reviewed journal often contain worn out redundant phrases.   I am embarrassed by a caption under a photo in one of my papers added by my advisor: "Black spot is probably a particle of matter. "

(The sentence is really pretty stupid.  Loosely translated, we don't know what it is. It's a piece of dust or something.)


----------



## bibiga

costante..noi qui ti diamo pareri..poi alla fine decidi tu cosa preferisci usare. Per quanto mi riguarda madri sane basta e avanza.


----------



## costante

E ringrazio dei pareri di tutti, li valuto e ne faccio tesoro


----------



## chipulukusu

costante said:


> Paulfromitaly. Solo una provocazione= se l'inglese scientifico ha bisogno di una ulteriore informazione (no disease) oltre alla specificazione data dall'aggettivo "healthy", perché mai "tagliare per la corta" in italiano definendo le madri solo sane?
> 
> ye, alabamaboy, but the senteces is taken from a scientific review In Pediatric Obesity Journal



Ciao Costante, sono anch'io d'accordo con chi dice che l'espressione è ridondante. A volte dò un'occhiata alle pubblicazioni scientifiche in inglese che fa mio fratello, e caso mai sarebbe normale trovare frasi come "_healthy mother with no underlying cardiac disease" o "healthy mother with no underlying metabolic disease", _ossia la locuzione ha senso se si specifica il tipo di malattia di cui si parla (e l'aggettivo _underlying_ sembrerebbe indicare che non si parla in ogni caso di una malattia sistemica che condiziona pesantemente lo stato di salute generale ma più di una _condizione_ medica).


----------



## london calling

costante said:


> Niente, infatti. Questa è la materia del contendere.
> Insomma, avete letto che si tratta di un testo scientifico, scritto in inglese- non da italiani che traducono per una tesi- pubblicato in uno studio sull'obesità infantile? E che non è che, quindi, si possa trasmettere con un registro da "notizia  circolante nel vicolo"?


Da vicolo? Ma ti prego.....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

costante said:


> E che non è che, quindi, si possa trasmettere con un registro da "notizia circolante nel vicolo"?


Se tu ritieni che i suggerimenti che ti sono stati forniti sono "da vicolo", sei libera di ignorarli e di tradurti il testo da sola anche se, visto il numero di domande che fai su WR, l'impressione è che tu non sia in grado di farlo.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I would put it this way. You have had help from WRF's finest contributors. From what I have read, the advice was outstanding. I am sorry you don't like the advice, but I think that may be because you want to believe a peer-reviewed paper is English at its finest. It is simply a false assumption.


----------



## bibiga

AlabamaBoy said:


> WRF's finest contributors


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> I would put it this way. You have had help from WRF's finest contributors. From what I have read, the advice was outstanding. I am sorry you don't like the advice, but I think that may be because you want to believe a peer-reviewed paper is English at its finest. It is simply a false assumption.


Couldn't agree more.  And you are obviously included in the list of 'finest contributors '.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Thanks, LC!


----------

